# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Hỏi về mài côn spindle!

## huanpt

Kính các bác!

Mình có mua 1 con spindle shinoh 3.7kw của 1 bác đây, ngắm 1 chút rồi cất trong kho. Tối qua có 1 anh đến mua phát hiện côn nó bị rỉ sét. Nghe xong điếng người. Vừa tiếc của vừa thấy thẹn với bác ấy.
Anh em rành về spindle cho hỏi chỗ nào chuyên mài cái côn này ạ? Nghe nói là mài lại như cũ cũng chua.
Thks

(TB: Mình mài rồi cất đi thôi, không bao giờ giao dịch con này cho anh em nữa!)

----------


## Nam CNC

rỉ sét thì đánh bóng nó lại thôi anh , có sao đâu , khi nào anh gá collet vào , gá dao vào mà runt out lớn quá thì mới mài côn chớ , mài chi cực và tốn nhiều xèng.

Tình hình mài nguyên con có mình em mài à hehehe , tháo cốt ra thì nhiều người mài, mà mài phải hiểu , không hiểu mà lỡ nó không runout nó chỉ không trùng góc côn cũ thì tèo em.

----------

huanpt

----------


## GORLAK

Hóng đăng bài tèo con spindle =))

----------


## hung1706

Đúng là nên lau chùi thôi chứ ko cần mài đâu anh. 
Nếu rỉ nhẹ thì rp7 hay wd xit vô rồi lấy giấy nhám mịn vuốt tí, cho spindle quay nhẹ nhẹ vuốt cho nhanh. Nặng thì ra Tạ Uyên mua cái cây chổi râu sắt có cán 4 hay 6 gì đó dùng cho mài khuôn ấy, cho spindle quay rồi thọt zô thọt ra là sạch ah. Xịt thêm tí wd hay rp7 rồi lau lại là ok.

----------

